# On getting older ... and pants



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

Found this and thought it was funny.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 7, 2009)

That's cute.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 7, 2009)

That is funny.


----------



## white page (Mar 7, 2009)

they match the sweater vests  :funny:


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

...And another


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

Poor WP, I hope it's not my terrible jokes making you blush. :lol:


----------



## white page (Mar 7, 2009)

no ...........the brocolli  !


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 7, 2009)

that is a good one thanks


----------

